# [screen] Comment détacher un screen dans un screen ?(résolu)

## bulki

Salut,

j'ai souvent ce problème: 

-> j'ouvre un screen (sur ma machine, X). 

-> je me connecte par ssh  sur une machine Y

-> screen -R sur la machine Y, j'obtiens son screen

-> j'ai 2 niveaux de screen donc, le mien qui embarque celui de la machine distante

-> ctrl-A D me vire MON screen et non pas celui de la machine Y. C'est idem avec les autres combinaisons de touches, évidemment.

->   :Evil or Very Mad:  Grrr

Y'a un truc pour spécifier que l'on veut que les commandes soient appliquées au screen "interne" (aka sur la machine Y) et non pas sur celui le plus externe (aka sur la machine X) ?

ThxLast edited by bulki on Fri Dec 21, 2007 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *man screen wrote:*   

>        C-a a       (meta)        Send the command character (C-a) to window. See escape command.

 

Donc, t'as juste à faire un C-a a d  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *man screen wrote:*          C-a a       (meta)        Send the command character (C-a) to window. See escape command. 
> 
> Donc, t'as juste à faire un C-a a d 

 

 cad ?  ... ok ok je []

EDIT = Damned .. Geekounet modo ... gg j'avais pas vu (ou alors oublié depuis le temps)   :Laughing: Last edited by dapsaille on Fri Dec 21, 2007 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bulki

merci, j'avais pas compris que ça voulait dire ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> EDIT = Damned .. Geekounet modo ... gg j'avais pas vu (ou alors oublié depuis le temps)  

 

Ha bah, ça date un peu maintenant  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

si ça t'arrives souvent, et que tu trouves ça un peu pénible tu peux changer la séquence d'échappement d'un des deux screens (le plus facile reste probablement de changer ta séquence en local pour ne pas avoir à le faire sur chaque machine distante) cf escape et bindkey dans le manuel, et si vraiment tu aimes le ^A chez toi tu peux te faire un petit binding sympa pour le changer sur le screen distant, (un binding sur ton screen local biensûr... ) 

Bon j'arrète j'm'enflamme encore là...

----------

## darkangel92

avec screen, pour se detacher d'une fenetre il faut faire CTRL A, CTRL D..   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais quand tu as un screen dans un screen, il faut envoyer CTRL+A vers l'autre screen, ce qui se fait via "CTRL+A A"  :Wink: 

----------

## darkangel92

oué enfin je vois pas trop l'interet de screener dans screen   :Laughing:   :Arrow: 

----------

## xaviermiller

tu screenes un screen paske tu as des sessions ssh dans des sessions ssh que tu ne veux pas interrompre  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> oué enfin je vois pas trop l'interet de screener dans screen   

 

bah un screen en local dans lequel tu bosses, tu te connectes à une machine distante, tu y lances un screen ou bien réattaches un screen déjà présent et te voila avec déjà deux screen imbriqués...

----------

